# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  07 июня _ Movie Action: progressive soundtrack @ Amnezia

## propellerman

*07 июня 

_ Movie Action: progressive soundtrack _

в клубе " Amnezia" 

Первая из этой серии вечеринка, которая проходила в Домино прошла с невероятным успехом, море новых эмоций, разнообразной музыки и непередаваемых ощущений и всё это благодаря этой новой идее,
И вот вначале лета, когда всем уже нетерпится открыть летний сезон, свершилось!

Вашему вниманию представляется вторая из серии вечеринок 
Movie Action: progressive soundtrack 
Объединив ваши любимые развлечения в одно целое, мы получили незабываемые ощущения чего-то нового и интригующего. Слушаем музыку из любимых фильмов, добавляем видео и переносимся в мир кино, в котором каждый может почувствовать себя киногероем. 

Главными музыкальными саундгероями станут 
Paul Oakenfold, Crystal Method, Juno Reactor, Prodigy, Fatboy Slim, Moby, Chemical Brothers... и другие музыкальные продюсеры, заставят ваши сердца биться чаще. 
Качественно подобранное видео ,перенесёт вас на съёмочную площадку Вашего любимого фильма ,а декорации приведут Вас в восторг!!! 
На Мероприятии играются треки из различных кинофильмов, в стилях:

Progressive
Breakz
Trance
Latin music
Rap,Hip-Hop
Drum&bass
Рunk rock
Classical music
................

Вход:
60 грн 
50 - с флаером
40 грн - предварительные билеты или по списку тут:*

http://trance-industry.at.ua/forum/26-962-1

----------


## propellerman



----------


## Fredaflores

Спасибо, что поделились, очень хорошая статья. Вы можете скачать и установить приложение netflix mod apk latest по адресу techbigs.com, чтобы увидеть лучшие фильмы, доступные сегодня.

----------


## technologywell

now you people can download gta 5 from here and gta 5 ios from here.

----------


## topchii143

а вы сейчас работаете?

----------


## God Yato

Indeed, you are right. One can even use Truecaller Premium APK.

----------


## hashmi111

Want to download amazing game and find its solution here 
I also got stuck in my game lag issue but then found this site.
There are hundred of useful topics that are very worthy
Thanks to the owner 
https://apkeats.com/star-wars-uprising-mod-apk/

----------


## itssmith

If you want to play variety of games then click on apikay.com. It has different types of games and even apps also. So, lets check this amazing site. Thanks

----------


## jonii

"I am outgoing, dedicated, and open-minded. I get across to people and adjust to changes with ease. I believe that a person should work on developing their professional skills and learning new things all the time. Currently, I am looking for new career opportunities my current job position cannot provide
 Hello visitors I am a professional online job holder and my skills are including 
 video editing 
 software development
 andriod appplicatio devolpment
"
https://crackpatched.com/digidna-imazing-crack/
https://updatedmodapk.com/highrise-mod-apk/
https://cronacrack.com/canva-pro-hack/

----------


## jonii

"I am outgoing, dedicated, and open-minded. I get across to people and adjust to changes with ease. I believe that a person should work on developing their professional skills and learning new things all the time. Currently, I am looking for new career opportunities my current job position cannot provide
 Hello visitors I am a professional online job holder and my skills are including 
 video editing 
 software development
 andriod appplicatio devolpment
"
https://crackpatched.com/digidna-imazing-crack/
https://updatedmodapk.com/highrise-mod-apk/
https://cronacrack.com/canva-pro-hack/

----------


## ChristinaPope

Вы можете скачать приложения, которые поддерживают просмотр видео, чтобы иметь возможность. Если вы не знаете, где скачать, вы можете выполнить поиск: mod apk modtodo и перейти туда, чтобы иметь возможность скачать нужные вам версии.

----------


## ShalimRoth

> Вы можете скачать приложения, которые поддерживают просмотр видео, чтобы иметь возможность. Если вы не знаете, где скачать, вы можете выполнить поиск: minecraft apk и перейти туда, чтобы иметь возможность скачать нужные вам версии.


 thank you

----------


## craiggardner

> Вы можете скачать приложения, которые поддерживают просмотр видео, чтобы иметь возможность. Если вы не знаете, где скачать, вы можете выполнить поиск: Minecraft APK и перейти туда, чтобы иметь возможность скачать нужные вам версии.


 I agree with you

----------

